# Kennel needs sprinkler system?



## ELLEN09US (Dec 29, 2014)

Do I have to provide sprinkler system for Kennel?

where can i find in the code?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## TheCommish (Dec 29, 2014)

how big, what construction type and what codes are in play please


----------



## ELLEN09US (Dec 29, 2014)

California building code

9024 SF

type VB


----------



## ELLEN09US (Dec 29, 2014)

actually i found it...

CBC table 903.2.11.6


----------



## cda (Dec 29, 2014)

Is it part of a bigger whole????


----------

